
Sharfly Freedom of Speech Platform - tahoecale
Https://Sharfly.com
======
tahoecale
Sharfly is more of an adult Facebook alternative. All content that is legal in
the USA is permitted. We are slowly growing about 50 new members a day with a
total of 2300 members as of writing this. We hope you will come and give us a
try or at least give us some feedback. I am the developer and when you create
an account you automatically add me as a friend. My on site name is Admin feel
free to post on my wall or PM me with any questions.

